# Säntis Biken/Trails?



## MiHa83 (5. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich nun seit kurzer Zeit in Friedrichshafen bin und jeden Tag den Säntis sehe, habe ich mich gefragt, wie es dort mit Trails und Möglichkeiten zum Freeriden aussieht (Denke an das Gebiet zw. Säntis, Wildhaus, Sennwald und Appenzell). 
Trotz suchen, habe ich bisher keine konkreten Angaben dazu gefunden, deswegen wäre ich über ein paar Tips sehr erfreut. Es können gerne auch Schiebe- oder Tragepassagen dabei sein.
Vielen Dank schon mal!

Frohes Biken!
Michi


----------



## esel_des_drates (27. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich wäre auch an ein paar Erfahrungen interessiert...denn ich bin auch bald in der Gegend!
Hoffentlich kommt da noch was...
Gruß vom Esel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allert (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt ein paar Trails und die beste Karte ist die Swiss SingleTrail Map für Appenzell und die Region. Noch eines nebenbei. Appenzell hat sich bewusst für den Wandertourismus entschieden und gegen verstärkten Biketourismus. Das heisst, viele schöne Trails sind nicht erlaubt.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Carsten (1. Juli 2010)

Ist leider so, wie allert schon sagt. Zum Biken fährst Du besser ins Montafon, in den Bregenzer Wald oder gleich nach Graubünden.
Ein paar Anregungen findest Du auf meiner Homepage


----------



## allgäuhopper (6. April 2015)

ist schon jemand zum Säntis hochgelaufen (denke 5Std) und dann zur Ebenalpbahn abgefahren? 
Sehe von mir auch zum Säntis, würde mich interessieren ob das möglich ist.


----------



## Carsten (6. April 2015)

Es waren schon mal welche oben. Schau mal in gallerie unter Bikebergsteigen, Hochtouren


----------

